# What is this white stuff growning on my java moss?



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

Tank has high light 216w t5ho, 55g, co2 30+. Since I put this moss into my 55g I have some white algae it looks like on the moss. My SAE, cherrys shrimps and also ottos don't want anything to do with it how do I get rid of it?


----------



## jas1w124 (Dec 18, 2009)

My guess is roots because I have that on mine too and I have that on my pelia and both those attach themselves to rocks probably using those.


----------

